# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Pakan Koi Import, Lokal dan Alami

## CFF

Maaf Nih Suhu-Suhu Kois Ingin Tahu Jenis Pakan Koi Apa yang digunakan oleh Para Suhu Baik pakan koi Import, Lokal serta pakan alami serta efeknya terhadap ikan terimakasih sebelumnya


 :Hungry: lagi bingung mau bikin diet buat ikan koi yang pas :Pizza:

----------


## Rizal61

duduk manis menyimak  :Tea:

----------


## beearacer

LC Koi Food, ngga ada matinya

----------


## LDJ

> duduk manis menyimak


 :Tea:  hayo om..sambil diminum kopinya..mumpung msh anget

----------


## epoe

> LC Koi Food, ngga ada matinya


Setuju Om Beearacer,
Sudah 1,5 bulan ini, diet nya LC Food (pake yang Premium).

----------


## LDJ

Mizuho om..buat sehari2 aja

----------


## epoe

> Mizuho om..buat sehari2 aja


ikan nya banyak Om ...... lebih dari 100 ekor, kalau yang 2x20kg .........6jt

----------


## Yaniesbe

Awal pelihara, pake CP

Trus disuggest beli CKK, katanya gizinya lebih bagus
(soalnya gak mampu ngasih makan Sakai/Mizuho sehari2... :Tongue1:  :Tongue1: )

----------


## koikoiman

Kalo menurut saya, tergantung kualitas ikannya juga om. Sy pribadi pakai LC puas juga. Istilahnya ACI produk lokal dan hasil juga oke. Dikantong masih masuk budget.

----------


## CFF

> Setuju Om Beearacer,
> Sudah 1,5 bulan ini, diet nya LC Food (pake yang Premium).


Kalau LC saya belum pernah pakai om, gimana om dampak ke ikan setelah menggunakan LC om

----------


## CFF

Kalau untuk color pakai pakan apa ya yang bagus tapi tapi ndak terlalu menguras isi dompet

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Saki hikari lumayan bagus om utk HG + colour nya

----------


## LDJ

> ikan nya banyak Om ...... lebih dari 100 ekor, kalau yang 2x20kg .........6jt


Salah saya om Epoe..revisi deh heheehehehe:
Kalau ikan saya dietnya Mizuho om, buat sehari2..

----------


## CFF

> Awal pelihara, pake CP
> 
> Trus disuggest beli CKK, katanya gizinya lebih bagus
> (soalnya gak mampu ngasih makan Sakai/Mizuho sehari2...)


kalau CKK aq sdh pernah mencoba om efeknya ke ikan bisa cepat bulk grow ikan juga lumayan om

cuman sekarang pingin coba ganti pakan om

----------


## CFF

> ikan nya banyak Om ...... lebih dari 100 ekor, kalau yang 2x20kg .........6jt


kalau ikan saya masih belum sebanyak itu om ::  ::

----------


## iwan_makassar

> Maaf Nih Suhu-Suhu Kois Ingin Tahu Jenis Pakan Koi Apa yang digunakan oleh Para Suhu Baik pakan koi Import, Lokal serta pakan alami serta efeknya terhadap ikan terimakasih sebelumnya
> 
> 
> lagi bingung mau bikin diet buat ikan koi yang pas


om2 semua ada rubrik khusus menerangkan mengenai pakan dan nutrisi koi
silahkan dibaca2 semoga ada jawabannya disitu
http://www.koi-s.org/forumdisplay.ph...an-Nutrisi-Koi

----------


## Yaniesbe

Salah kamar berarti ini yaa.....

----------


## CFF

> om2 semua ada rubrik khusus menerangkan mengenai pakan dan nutrisi koi
> silahkan dibaca2 semoga ada jawabannya disitu
> http://www.koi-s.org/forumdisplay.ph...an-Nutrisi-Koi


aduh :Doh:  minta maaf om kalau salah  ::

----------


## engky

> Maaf Nih Suhu-Suhu Kois Ingin Tahu Jenis Pakan Koi Apa yang digunakan oleh Para Suhu Baik pakan koi Import, Lokal serta pakan alami serta efeknya terhadap ikan terimakasih sebelumnya
> 
> 
> lagi bingung mau bikin diet buat ikan koi yang pas


sesuaikan dengan kebutuhan aja om,itu menurut saya sih

----------


## rvidella

> ikan nya banyak Om ...... lebih dari 100 ekor, kalau yang 2x20kg .........6jt


bukannya 2x1,7 jadi 3,4 pak?

----------


## CFF

> Mizuho om..buat sehari2 aja


Untuk Grow Sekarang Lagi Coba Pakai Mizuo Om

----------


## beearacer

> Kalau LC saya belum pernah pakai om, gimana om dampak ke ikan setelah menggunakan LC om


LC all in one, ikan jadi bersih plus growth merata dari bahu sampai ekor
LC premium, ikan jadi bersih plus bulky

----------


## abe

Sementara lagi pake Mizuo dan CKK color.
Kayaknya LC menarik juga ya.
Menyimak terus. :Peace:

----------


## CFF

Ada yang Pernah Pakai Sugiyama Color ndak Kalau Ada mohon dishare dong efeknya ke ikan gimana???
Soalnya ingin Coba Harganya juga Tidak terlalu nguras isi dompet :Tongue:  :Tongue: 

Terimakasih Sebelumnya

----------


## CFF

> Sementara lagi pake Mizuo dan CKK color.
> Kayaknya LC menarik juga ya.
> Menyimak terus.


Om Abe Efek CKK ke Ikan Gimana Ya

----------


## beearacer

> Sementara lagi pake Mizuo dan CKK color.
> Kayaknya LC menarik juga ya.
> Menyimak terus.


Tunggu kehadiran varian baru LC all colour ya om..dijamin mantap  ::

----------


## CFF

selama ini ikan koi saya berikan pakan pelet, kira2 kalau dia mau saya berikan ekstra fooding kayak cacing tanah gimana ya suhu-suhu kois bagus ngak ke ikan.
Mohon Pencerahannya
terimakasih sebelumnya

----------


## epoe

bagus, ....... juga sawi dan semangka (3 sehat, kalau minum susu lengkap 4 sempurna)  :Bathbaby:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hahahaha..... ada temen saya experiment kasih buah ikannya (katanya buat nambah serat)....mencret2 ikannya .....

----------


## bodil

waduuuh ... hiuehiueihiuehiue   :Doh:   :Violin:

----------


## CFF



----------


## yudhistira

LC Ok punya, baru nyoba dua bulan ini, ikan pertumbuhan ok, bulky ok juga, apalagi sumi yg masih mendem bisa pada muncul  ::

----------


## hxsutanto

> LC Ok punya, baru nyoba dua bulan ini, ikan pertumbuhan ok, bulky ok juga, apalagi sumi yg masih mendem bisa pada muncul


pakai yang all in one atau premium Om?

----------


## dbwidjaja

Saya baru tahu nih kalau LC ada 2 macam, All In One dan Premium...
Kemarin order langsung ke Om Chandra, dapat yg butiran warna hijau, baunya sih tidak seperti pelet2 pada umumnya yg seperti bau udang kering...
Jadi pelet yg saya dapat kemarin yg tipe apa yah? Makasih...

----------


## iwan jack

all in 1 tuh om dbwidjaja..

----------


## yudhistira

> pakai yang all in one atau premium Om?



pake yang all in one om, belum nyoba yg premium, tp hasilnya ok juga


penampakan ikan pake LC all in one

----------


## jovie

Baru pake LC all in one kira2 5kg untuk 2 minggu lebih, hasilnya emang keren, ikan jadi bersih, growth jg bagus dan ikan jd bulky2.. pas buat kantong pula..

----------


## CFF

jadii mulai tertarik pakai LC nih kalau mau naikin warna pakai LC apa yah

----------


## jovie

Iya om.. Coba deh, udah produk lokal, kualitas gak kalah sama luar.. ACI

----------


## beearacer

> jadii mulai tertarik pakai LC nih kalau mau naikin warna pakai LC apa yah


Naikin sumi bisa pakai LC premium growth atau LC pitch black
Naikin warna (all colour; sumi-shiroji-hi-atau warna2 lain di ikan2 kawari, goshiki, shusui, asagi, dsb..) bisa pakai LC Complete Colour

Tunggu launchingnya ya om...  ::

----------


## jovie

Weisss asiiikkk.. kl dah keluar pm ke saya ya om...

----------


## Joedimas

mantabs om candra heheheheheheh

----------


## CFF

> Naikin sumi bisa pakai LC premium growth atau LC pitch black
> Naikin warna (all colour; sumi-shiroji-hi-atau warna2 lain di ikan2 kawari, goshiki, shusui, asagi, dsb..) bisa pakai LC Complete Colour
> 
> Tunggu launchingnya ya om...


Siiiappp  :Yo: ditunggu om kapan launchinya kalau mau pesan lc lewat siapa ya

----------


## beearacer

> Siiiappp ditunggu om kapan launchinya kalau mau pesan lc lewat siapa ya


Pm saya bisa om  ::

----------


## abe

> Om Abe Efek CKK ke Ikan Gimana Ya


Belum bisa dikatakan, masih 2 bulan coba.

----------


## abe

Coba LC dulu aja om CFF

----------


## CFF

Bentar om ini mau coba tapiii ikan pada stress gara2 abu kelud
, jadi masih fokus ke ikan dulu om

----------


## Noki

Salah kamar tapi rame juga pembahasannya...heheheeee...... Menarik juga meant Bahas makanan koi.

----------


## owi

> ikan nya banyak Om ...... lebih dari 100 ekor, kalau yang 2x20kg .........6jt


Om epoe ikannya banyak banget

----------


## owi

> LC all in one, ikan jadi bersih plus growth merata dari bahu sampai ekor
> LC premium, ikan jadi bersih plus bulky


Om kapan yg premium size s keluar?

----------


## abe

> Belum bisa dikatakan, masih 2 bulan coba.


CKK Food Oke juga. Body ikan mantab.
Beni dan shiroji tetap oke. Sumi nggak tau. Nggak punya ikan bersumi he he he

Sekarang lagi nyoba LC.
Sejauh ini sih (2 bulan) :
   Air jernih. Nafsu makan ikan bagus. Beni dan shiroji terjaga. Shirojinya keliatan kinclong kalo menurut saya sih.....
   saya pake all ini one. Body sepertinya kurang kekar. Maklum nggak pake yang premium growth.

----------


## beearacer

> CKK Food Oke juga. Body ikan mantab.
> Beni dan shiroji tetap oke. Sumi nggak tau. Nggak punya ikan bersumi he he he
> 
> Sekarang lagi nyoba LC.
> Sejauh ini sih (2 bulan) :
>    Air jernih. Nafsu makan ikan bagus. Beni dan shiroji terjaga. Shirojinya keliatan kinclong kalo menurut saya sih.....
>    saya pake all ini one. Body sepertinya kurang kekar. Maklum nggak pake yang premium growth.


All in one ke body pelan tp pasti om..utk ngejaga konformasi body dr bahu sampai ekor merata, kalo mau instan ya musti pake premium growth..  :Rockon:

----------


## beearacer

> Om kapan yg premium size s keluar?


Premium hanya diproduksi ukuran M dan L om..

----------


## grundberg

lc koi ini klo di sby/sda carinya dmn yah?

----------


## owi

> lc koi ini klo di sby/sda carinya dmn yah?


pesen ke om widi alias beearacer  langsung dikirim om....

----------


## beearacer

> pesen ke om widi alias beearacer  langsung dikirim om....


Thank you supportnya om Owi..  :Rockon:

----------


## beearacer

> lc koi ini klo di sby/sda carinya dmn yah?


Kalo mau order boleh lho om..  :: 
Silakan cek pm ya..

----------


## dTp

yang premium growth 2kiloan brp harganya om beearacer
kirim kelampung kena brp ya

----------


## dTp

maaf dopost

----------


## beearacer

> yang premium growth 2kiloan brp harganya om beearacer
> kirim kelampung kena brp ya


Ongkir ke lampung via dakota cargo 5kg pertama 25rb, tambahan per kg berikutnya 2000 aja.. paket diantar sampe rumah max 4 hari kerja..

Price list cek pm ya om dimas..

----------


## owi

> Ongkir ke lampung via dakota cargo 5kg pertama 25rb, tambahan per kg berikutnya 2000 aja.. paket diantar sampe rumah max 4 hari kerja..
> 
> Price list cek pm ya om dimas..


Mantap om pakannya, saya lagi coba yang complete colour, mudah mudahan kohaku warnanya naik lagi

----------


## beearacer

> Mantap om pakannya, saya lagi coba yang complete colour, mudah mudahan kohaku warnanya naik lagi


Update di mari dong om...  ::   :Rockon:

----------


## owi

> Update di mari dong om...


baru 1 hari pakai om

----------


## bagasichsan

Pm jg om beacer list, harganya .. Tks

----------


## beearacer

> Pm jg om beacer list, harganya .. Tks


Siap..cek pm om

----------


## dTp

eh ternyata udh berteman ama om aldi 
hehe entr kalo keuangan sudah aman saia pengen yg pitch black om  :Peace:

----------


## beearacer

> eh ternyata udh berteman ama om aldi 
> hehe entr kalo keuangan sudah aman saia pengen yg pitch black om


Siap..kabarin aja om

----------


## dTp

Pitch black (made by order) itu maksudnya bgmn om aldi

Complete color bisa untuk ogon jg gk?? secara ogon mudah bener muncul beni  :Doh:

----------


## beearacer

> Pitch black (made by order) itu maksudnya bgmn om aldi
> 
> Complete color bisa untuk ogon jg gk?? secara ogon mudah bener muncul beni


Dibikin kalo ada yg pesan, musti inden. 
Ogon saya sih baik2 aja tuh..relatif aman karena complete color ngga pake spirulina; kalo faktor genetik entah ya..

----------


## dTp

> Dibikin kalo ada yg pesan, musti inden. 
> Ogon saya sih baik2 aja tuh..relatif aman karena complete color ngga pake spirulina; kalo faktor genetik entah ya..


owh gtu  :Pound: 
nice infonya om aldi

----------


## owi

Hehehe betul asalkan ogonnya gak ada gen merah

----------


## Elecson

Om Beearacer bisa pm price list? Terima kasih.

----------


## beearacer

> Om Beearacer bisa pm price list? Terima kasih.


Siap..cek pm ya om

----------


## CFF

pakan merek shoori dari matahari sakti bagus ndak ya... :Confused:  :Confused: 
kalau ada yang pernah nyoba bohon di share dong...trimakasih banyah sebelumnya

----------


## owi

> owh gtu 
> nice infonya om aldi


Om aldi apa om widi ya?

----------


## beearacer

> Om aldi apa om widi ya?


Yah..pokoknya maksudnya nyampe om  ::

----------


## dTp

> pakan merek shoori dari matahari sakti bagus ndak ya...
> kalau ada yang pernah nyoba bohon di share dong...trimakasih banyah sebelumnya


ia saia jg udh nyari" info tentang Shoori Wg cmn blm ada yg ngasih review  :Heh: 
kurang bgtu diminati sepertinya ya :Crazy:

----------


## Mossad

shori color bagus om

----------


## owi

> Yah..pokoknya maksudnya nyampe om


Saya pikir nama siang sama nama malam om

----------


## beearacer

> Saya pikir nama siang sama nama malam om


Belum punya gelang kunci seperti suhu ldj..  ::

----------


## epoe

:Peep:   pakannya .................................................. !!!  :Pray:

----------


## Noki

> Saya pikir nama siang sama nama malam om





> Belum punya gelang kunci seperti suhu ldj..


Ini bahas pakan atau gelang ya..... ayo ayo balik ke pembahasan.... heheheeee

----------


## Mossad

haha jadi bahas gelang

----------


## LDJ

> Belum punya gelang kunci seperti suhu ldj..


Hahaha jadi kesini obrolannya..
Om Hendra Tohir, Timpuk gelang aja ni !
Wkwkwk

----------


## owi

> Ini bahas pakan atau gelang ya..... ayo ayo balik ke pembahasan.... heheheeee


Gelang gak penting om, no yang penting

----------


## david_pupu

wkwkwkwk woi yg lain bingung atuh, omongan laen dibawa bawa

----------


## grinkz01

> pakan merek shoori dari matahari sakti bagus ndak ya...
> kalau ada yang pernah nyoba bohon di share dong...trimakasih banyah sebelumnya


Saya pake om tapi ya ndak bisa ngliat bedanya ya...cm dari penampilan peletnya sepertinya bagus, kering tapi ndak terlalu padat dan baunya mayan enak, khas spirulina

----------


## CFF

ada yang bisa bantu resep atau komposisi bahan membuat pelet ikan koi ????
soalnya lagi pingin belajar bikin pelet sendiri 
Trimakasih banyak sebelumnya

----------


## owi

> ada yang bisa bantu resep atau komposisi bahan membuat pelet ikan koi ????
> soalnya lagi pingin belajar bikin pelet sendiri 
> Trimakasih banyak sebelumnya


Wah kudu tanya produsen pelet, rahasia dapurnya

----------


## Noki

> Wah kudu tanya produsen pelet, rahasia dapurnya


ada gak ya yg mau kasih rahasianya heheheee...... atau mungkin harus coba2 sendiri sampai ketemu resepnya.

----------


## owi

> ada gak ya yg mau kasih rahasianya heheheee...... atau mungkin harus coba2 sendiri sampai ketemu resepnya.


Kayanya harus coba coba om agus...

----------


## fachni

Pake darah sapi om bwt proteinnya...

----------


## owi

> Pake darah sapi om bwt proteinnya...


Wah kl pake darah baru denger om

----------


## fachni

Dulu waktu breeder lobster om, katanye protein paling tinggi itu dari darah sapi kadarnya bisa 40 lebih, dibikin tepung, perekatnya dri gelatin bahan kapsul obat...

----------


## Pxa

> Siap..cek pm ya om


Om mau jg dong di pm

----------


## beearacer

> Om mau jg dong di pm


Siap om, cek pm ya..

----------


## Noki

> Pake darah sapi om bwt proteinnya...





> Wah kl pake darah baru denger om


Bener Om baru denger pake darah sapi, wah bisa jadi keliling dari jagal 1 ke jagal yang lain dong......  :Bounce: kalau dulu pernah iseng pake tepung udang atau ebi di giling halus. cuma gak tahu kandungan gizi seperti apa.

----------

